# Rear Window Rattle - Help!



## highbeam (Sep 30, 2002)

Coming home from work tonight, I noticed the rear window of my '92 325i sedan rattling like crazy. I later had my wife drive while I sat in the back seat and pushed up on the top edge of the glass with my fingers-- that stopped the rattle. It felt as if there was a missing rubber gasket or something between the top edge of the glass, and the metal lip on which it sits. Is there supposed to be? Any ideas as to how to fix this? My Bentley service manual gives no clues about the rear window.

Thanks -


----------



## sp330i (Dec 26, 2001)

Investigate your third brake light. That is where my problem existed. Remove the cover plate and then remove the light panel. Drive the car again where you can reproduce the problem. If the rattle is gone, then you found your culprit. I used 1/4" or 3/8" foam weather stripping (sticky one side) to fix my problem by placing it on the brake light assembly and the cover. Good luck!


----------



## highbeam (Sep 30, 2002)

Thanks for the reply.

As it turns out, the moulding around the window had completely deteriorated -- the window had literally become unglued. I had it removed and reglued with new rubber mouldings - took 45 mins and cost $125 at an auto glass place.


----------

